# lyophilization, freeze-drying = λυοφιλοποίηση, λυοφιλίωση



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

Ταλαίπωρος όρος. Κυκλοφορεί με την ελληνική απόδοση _*λυοφιλοποίηση*_ ή *λυοφιλίωση* πάνω από 20 χρόνια, αλλά στα λεξικά δεν έχει μπει ακόμα.

https://www.google.com/search?q=λυοφιλοποίηση&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1
https://www.google.com/search?q=λυοφιλίωση&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1

Στα αγγλικά η διαδικασία λυοφιλίωσης (*lyophilization*), που άρχισε να εφαρμόζεται στο τέλος του Β΄ Παγκόσμιου πολέμου, είναι πιο γνωστή με τον απλούστερο όρο *freeze-drying*.

Τα προϊόντα που έχουν υποβληθεί στη διαδικασία λέγονται *lyophilized, freeze-dried*, *λυοφιλοποιημένα* ή *λυοφιλιωμένα*. Κυκλοφορούν, χωρίς μεγάλη απήχηση, και απλούστεροι όροι, π.χ. _ψυχρή αφυδάτωση, ψυχρή ξήρανση, ψυχρή αποξήρανση_, _κρυοξήρανση_ (από το γαλλικό _cryodesiccation_).

FD [freeze-drying] of food is also applied for products where weight is an important factor (e.g., in space missions and in backpacking foods), as the freeze-dried products have a very low specific weight and can thus be transported and stored easily and economically. Finally, as the ice sublimates, it leaves voids in the dried residual material, making it easy to be rehydrated. For this reason, it is said to be “lyophilic,” from two Greek words meaning “solvent-loving”: the freeze-dried product is said to be lyophilized, and the FD process is also named lyophilization. This characteristic has also been exploited in the preparation of some dishes: when a freeze-dried product is eaten, the instantaneous rehydration results in a “flavor explosion” in the mouth.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=54S4Na-7QqcC&pg=PA48

Περισσότερα στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyophilization
http://biolexikon.blogspot.gr/2010/08/lyoiphhilization-freeze-drying.html
http://www.ellinikabaharika.gr/τα-προϊόντα-μας/1-Άρθρα/1306-Ξήρανση

Προσθέτω και μέρος από το λήμμα του Πάπυρου. Αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο είναι ακριβής ο όρος _λυόφιλη αποξήρανση_. Να παρατηρήσω επίσης ότι έχει ορθογραφικό λάθος ο Πάπυρος και στη λέξη _cryodesiccation_: η λέξη γράφεται με _-cc-_ από το λατινικό _siccus_. Και η Britannica, όταν ξαναγράφτηκε το 1974, κατάφερε και έφτιαξε το λήμμα *_dessication_, βάζοντάς το μάλιστα και στη λάθος θέση στην αλφαβητική σειρά. Δεν βοηθά ότι στα γαλλικά η λέξη έχει δύο -_ss_- εκτός από τα δύο -_cc_-: dessiccation [FR]. Το αποτέλεσμα; 269.000 ανορθόγραφα *_dessication_ στο διαδίκτυο. Κάποια ηλεκτρονικά λεξικά, αν τους ζητήσεις *_dessication_, σε παίρνουν και σε πάνε χωρίς άλλη κουβέντα στο _desiccation_. Αλλά ας επιστρέψουμε στο λήμμα του Πάπυρου:

*λυοφιλοποίηση* ή *λυόφιλη αποξήρανση*. η (αγγλ. freeze drying, lyophilization· γαλλ. lyophilization, cryodessication [sic]) (Τεχνολ.)
μέθοδος αφυδάτωσης ενός προϊόντος με γρήγορη κατάψυξη, την οποία ακολουθεί η εξάτμιση τού σχηματισμένου πάγου. Η αρχή στην οποία στηρίζεται η λυόφιλη αποξήρανση συνίσταται στην απομάκρυνση τού ύδατος του καταψυχθέντος υλικού με εξάχνωση. Η ουσία που πρόκειται να λυοφιλοποιηθεί καταψύχεται και στη συνέχεια φέρεται υπό χαμηλή πίεση ώστε να εξαχνωθεί το νερό το οποίο είχε μετατραπεί σε πάγο. Έτσι, η ουσία ξηραίνεται διατηρώντας σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις διάφορες ιδιότητές της (π.χ. διατηρείται η υφή, η εξωτερική μορφή, η δυνατότητα αναγέννησης ύστερα από προσθήκη νερού• προκειμένου περί τροφίμων διατηρούνται σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό ο χρωματισμός, το άρωμα, οι γευστικές ιδιότητες κ λπ.)• επιπλέον, η εξάχνωση των κρυστάλλων του πάγου αφήνει μια δομή πορώδη που διευκολύνει την επανυδάτωση· αυτά είναι τα δύο κυριότερα πλεονεκτήματα τής λυοφιλοποίησης σε σχέση με τις άλλες τεχνικές ξήρανσης στα οποία πρέπει να προστεθούν αφενός η αποφυγή των βλαπτικών επιδράσεων της θερμότητας στα κύτταρα και αφετέρου το γεγονός ότι με τη μέθοδο αυτή πρακτικά απομακρύνεται όλη σχεδόν η υγρή φάση τού συστήματος.


----------

